# p90 replacement frames



## handcannon (Sep 28, 2007)

so i have a p90 with stainless slide and the greenish aluminum frame. i was wondering if there was a place i could get the blued or black frame. maybe someplace i can get a used one or is it possible to contact ruger and purchase one? any help would be great.

Patrick


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

P90? aren't those made by FN?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

On that model, it's that frame that is the serial numbered part, the actual firearm so any found would be subject to the same procedures as if it were a complete pistol. that said, I've not seen any alternate frames for that model.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

handcannon, Can't you just send the frame out to be refinished?
Check with these guys. I was in their shop before they moved (boo hoo), and the samples I saw were beautiful. Hell they even had purple samples on display. 
http://www.apwcogan.com/Greetings.htm


----------



## handcannon (Sep 28, 2007)

well i am going ot knob creek next week so maybe ill find somthing there. i could have it sent out but then im without pistol for awhile, but i will look into it. good site you recommended though.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Knob Creek !? you lucky bastard!:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> P90? aren't those made by FN?


:mrgreen: - Everytime I see "P90" mentioned, I am looking for the FN gun too - but he means the RUger semi auto...


----------

